# Your top do's and don'ts?



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have wanted a Chihuahua for about the past 3 years, I've been here nearly 2 years I think. I've tried to read as much and take in as much as possible.

I am so close to getting my baby now only 3 days left today, and I so want to get things right with him.

I want to be able to give him loads of love and spoil him abit, however I want him to be a good trained boy, I am very aware I need to treat him as a dog,,, so just wondering what your top do's and don'ts would be for a Chi new mummy ?

Thanks:daisy: x


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Do give them high quality food!

Do be serious about dental care!

Don't underestimate their ability to "find" food. Prince and Lady got into chocolate last spring I never thought they could get to!!!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thankyou 
Thats reminded me I need to get Teddys toothbrush tomorrow:brushteeth:


x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Do remember shorthair chis need clothes to keep warm when out on cold weather
Do remember dogs have tastebuds too when it comes to treats 
Dont forget to keep an eye on what's fallen on the floor, smallest things like human hair will end up gettin stuck on poop hangin out from their bums hahaha


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Thanks *

Thankyou 

Teddy is long hair, but I already have a little hoddie and jacket to keep him warm if he needs it, I love all the little clothes! Just too cute:love3:


:lol: @ the human hair


x


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Do socialize as much as possible.

Do not overfeed. 

Do play!

Do walk outside every day even if he/she is pad trained.

Do not teach him that you will give a little something from what you are eating or he/she will annoy you every time you sit down to eat. ( I have learned this the hard way). 

Do enjoy this wonderful breed!!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Thanks *

Thankyou 

The eating thing is something I will have to teach my Husband as the GD thinks everything is for her:eatdrink:




x


----------



## Little Miss Kizzy (Jan 19, 2014)

Agree with the not giving him food from your plates. I took Kizzy with me when I was staying with friends last weekend and my friend kept giving her titbits despite me asking her not too. Between Kizzy eating their cats food and the titbits I really struggled to get her eating her kibble again when I got back! 

Daily walks are a must too.

A puppy kong is great for when you need to leave him too. Kizzy loves her kibble in it with a little peanut butter or primula cheese


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Ah ok! Longhairs need it too when they're pups ^.^ I agree clothes are way too cute!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thankyou

I agree , training Husbands is so much harder than training dogs though:toothy10:

I think Kongs are fab 




x


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Clothes*



pigeonsheep said:


> Ah ok! Longhairs need it too when they're pups ^.^ I agree clothes are way too cute!


I think I'm still going to be buying clothes for him when he's bigger, I've seen soooo much I want to buy:daisy:



x


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

One more....do get them used to a bath early!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jayda said:


> One more....do get them used to a bath early!


Thats a really good idea as well, when do you recommend giving a first bath? and how often until they get used to it? Thankyou:daisy: x


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

Do give them fruits and veggies and good dog food. Its good to teach them basic training and tricks, and socialize him lots!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Get him used to EVERYTHING as a puppy, socialisation isn't just about going out and meeting people, he needs to see/smell/experience anything he might encounter in later life. So take him everywhere with you, and make sure he experiences everything positively.
Play with his feet and toes, it makes nail clipping later much easier. Run your hands over him, look in his ears, lift his lips, stand him on a table, and then get other people to do this too, it will help to prepare him for the vets.
Make a decision on what is/isn't acceptable behaviour, and get the whole family on board. Don't let him get away with things just because he is small and cute. If you wouldn't accept a Great Dane puppy doing it, don't let your Chi do it either.
Feed the best food. Good nutrition impacts positively on every aspect of his development.
Enjoy him  They grow up sooooo quickly.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thankyou, great advice 


x
I will enjoy him


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Ur gonna be addicted...lol!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Get him used to different sights, sounds, smells and people. Get him used to the car. Make sure you feed high quality food from the beginning. Check out Dr. Dodds vaccine protocol. Find a vet you trust. Invest in a playpen or crate for when you aren't home. Don't overly spoil him - Chis need to be trained and given boundaries or they become little monsters. LOL. Puppy proof - chi pups are TINY. Check that access to behind the couch, refrigerator, etc. is blocked off so he cannot get behind things. Invest in a collar, harness, and leash and get him used to them and walks. Take him to the vet for treats, build a good relationship with them. Get him used to nail trims, brushing, baths and toothbrushing early. The more training, routine, and experience he gets the better off he will be. Start potty training immediately, but remember that there will be mistakes, he's a baby. Get lots of stuff for him to chew on, because before you know it he will be attempting to chew your dining room table! 

And have fun! Getting a chi pup was the most exciting and challenging thing I've ever done. Two years later, Toby is my best friend, constant companion, and all around good dog. Good luck! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Everyone has already given you such wonderful advice and they know their stuff!! So all I can tell you, which we all see won't be a problem...
DO LOVE HIM!!​
:love4::love4::love4:​


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Yes I am *



pigeonsheep said:


> Ur gonna be addicted...lol!


To Teddy, chis? or clothes? or all



x


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*do's and don'ts*



pupluv168 said:


> Get him used to different sights, sounds, smells and people. Get him used to the car. Make sure you feed high quality food from the beginning. Check out Dr. Dodds vaccine protocol. Find a vet you trust. Invest in a playpen or crate for when you aren't home. Don't overly spoil him - Chis need to be trained and given boundaries or they become little monsters. LOL. Puppy proof - chi pups are TINY. Check that access to behind the couch, refrigerator, etc. is blocked off so he cannot get behind things. Invest in a collar, harness, and leash and get him used to them and walks. Take him to the vet for treats, build a good relationship with them. Get him used to nail trims, brushing, baths and toothbrushing early. The more training, routine, and experience he gets the better off he will be. Start potty training immediately, but remember that there will be mistakes, he's a baby. Get lots of stuff for him to chew on, because before you know it he will be attempting to chew your dining room table!
> 
> And have fun! Getting a chi pup was the most exciting and challenging thing I've ever done. Two years later, Toby is my best friend, constant companion, and all around good dog. Good luck! Can't wait to see pics!


Thankyou  not overly spoiling him is going to be the hardest thing I think:daisy:



x


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Thanks *



Lulajane said:


> Everyone has already given you such wonderful advice and they know their stuff!! So all I can tell you, which we all see won't be a problem...
> DO LOVE HIM!!​
> :love4::love4::love4:​


Aww thankyou:daisy: I'm in love with him already



x


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

*Don't* worry too much! They are small, but are surprisingly intelligent and more durable than you'd think! :coolwink:

*Don't* ask him to be held longer than he wants to. Pay attention to when he wants to get off your lap, that way, he'll come back for more and it will be a good experience and he'll trust you.

*Don't* trust other large strange dogs you encounter while on walks/at pet stores. Even though their owners say, "Oh my dog is nice!" even one misjudged play bow or bat from a paw can scare or hurt your chi. I learned this one the hard way (while trying to socialize Ponyo at a store, an owner assured me his dog was nice. As soon as I put Ponyo on the ground, the other dog attacked her. :angry5: Had it been a larger dog, I shudder to think how the outcome would have been.) Sometimes, owners really _don't_ know their dogs, and one bad experience is all it takes to scar or injure your chi. I socialize my chi in a controlled environment around dogs that are calm, relaxed and have great dog manners. Going to puppy classes, play dates or a day or two at a reputable doggy daycare is the best way to do this in the beginning, then once confidence and manners are built up you can begin to let your chi meet other strange dogs... but only if you and your chi are comfortable with them. Politely declining is never rude! Especially when it's in the best interest of your best little friend.:love6:

*Do* forgive and forget. Accidents and miscommunications will happen! Ignore mistakes and reward reward reward success!:hello1:

*Do* take your chi everywhere! Socialization can happen even in the crook of your arms or in your purse. Carry around treats 100% of the time and ask strangers to pet and treat your chi.:dance:

ccasion9:ccasion9:SO EXCITED FOR YOU! 3 DAYS LEFT!!!!!!!!!ccasion9:ccasion9:


----------

